# Hello, is anyone awake?



## kimmyj (Sep 12, 2004)

Hello, is anyone awake?

Am brand new to this whole chat room thing!

Love fantasy books - especially Feist and Robin Hobb.


----------



## erickad71 (Sep 12, 2004)

Hello kimmyj. This isn't technically a "chat room". But you have found a great place to talk with people about books and many other things. You should introduce yourself in the Introduction part of this forum.


----------



## kimmyj (Sep 12, 2004)

Sorry haven't registered for anything like this before.

Thanks for replying.

Will have a closer look at the site for further inspiration on how to use it.


----------



## erickad71 (Sep 12, 2004)

No problem. You will see we are a friendly bunch around here. Glad you found us.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 12, 2004)

HI!
Yes, can't sleep.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm awake.  Then again, it's only 8:24 p.m. here.  Much, much too early to go to sleep.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi kimmyj, and welcome to the chronicles-network. 

 Don't worry about anything - different places just take a little getting you used to, but I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## kimmyj (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for replying guys.

I did eventually get to sleep.  

Will post an introduction soon.


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 12, 2004)

What the hell was it about last night??? I didn't get to bed until 3am... Oh, yes, I remember why... 'Cos of the people in different timezones!!! Damn their eyes!!! And people you just love chatting with, first time you look at the clock it is 9.30pm next time it is 3am and you are wondering where the time went...

Anyway, enough of my ramblings... Welcome kimmyj to our little paradise away from the rigors of the real world... You'll find all manner of interest here (of a Sci-Fi/Fantasy styling)...

Feist, eh??? EXCELLENT!! I've read them all... If you wanna discuss, give me a holler!!! 

Don't forget to tell us all about you...  Especially about your Sci-Fi/Fantasy likes and dislikes... Now get out there and post your bum off!!!


----------

